# Rebirth part2



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Your primarch is not dead."

Julius’s mind reeled. The holy primarch alive? How? When was this realized? Where was he? Why had he not returned to his chapter? 

The Blood angel leaned back. 

"you should consider yourself privileged. So far as we know. He is the onlyprim arch still alive. In that your chapter is unique. The answer to your next question is that he is in stasis, and has in fact been so for several thousand years." said the blood angel.

Julius stood, unable to think, he was filled with an indescribable awe and joy and fear. What would it be like to face the legendary founder of his chapter? Would he face him? Was this in fact true? Was he being deceived?

"Where is he? Why are you telling me this? What do you need me for if my primarch lives?" said Julius.

An inquisitor with the emblem of the daemon hunters spoke. "The primarch until recently was buried deep under your chapters base. Recently, we have retrieved him. We are keeping him at Velonica prime."

Julius turned to the Inquisitor, and said, "Why do you need me? What use could I possibly be to one so infallible as Gilliam? I am but a humble captain of my chapter, surely a higher ranking member of the Ultramarines is more suited for whatever it is you need me to do?"

Isaac spoke again. "You see Julius, you may take a seat, we need your geenseed. The Primarch is regrettably in a near death state. Any attempt to revive him from his stasis would be fatal. We do not poses the knowledge to revive him, but we believe that you, could receive a direct implant of the primarchs geenseed. This would provide the Impirium with a hero Julius. Do you understand? We wish you to become the primarch of your chapter."

Julius sat, speechless. This was either a miracle or heresy. He wasn’t sure witch.

"Why me?" he said

An Ordo Xeno Inquisitor spoke. "We believe your geenseed may be the purest of your chapter. This is pure luck on your part. You should thank the emperor."

Julius was shocked. "How can you know such a thing! You would have to test every marine in the chapter!" Said Julius, his voice rising.

The Commissar spoke for the first time. Julius was almost insulted that a mere Imperial guardsman was privy to this secret before him. 

"We have been studying your chapter for a long time, and our projections showed that you would hold the purest geenseed." Said the commissar. "While it is true that our research could be more perfect, we are 67.844% sure that you could successfully survive the transformation."

Julius simply sat. he didn’t know weather to believe it or not. All his life he had been taught humility. He knew in his heart that he was not worthy of such an honor. But if an inquisitor asked him to do something, he must do it correct? Would it be selfish to refuse the Impirium its hero? 

The blood angel said, "I am confident that you will make the right desision though, you are an honorable marine."

Julius looked up. 

"I am not worthy of this." said Julius. I would give anything to the emperor, but you are not him. I will not do this willingly. This honor should be Marinus Calgars."

The Commissar interrupted him. "Your chapter master, has only a projected 43.873% chance of surviving the process. He is strong, and no one questions his leadership, but his geenseed is only slightly above average, despite common belief."

Julius felt despair. He knew this was not right. What was being done was utter heresy. It was balderdash that his geenseed could be more pure than the chapter masters. 

"Your outnumbered, unarmed, and on a potentially hostile ship Julius." Said the blood raven. "You will do as we say."

Julius stood. "Than kill me, if that is the alternative. I advise you to do so, if you do not, I will inform my superiors of your heresy. I would give my life for the primarch. But I will never have the arrogance to believe myself to be him."

Julius felt a rending pain in his head. 

"Julius, you are in a room full of psykers. You will do as you are told." Said Isaac. 

Julius lost consciousness.

---

Gaunt and Larkin followed Milo thru the corridors of the ship. 

"You will be provided with quarters." Said Milo. "I'm afraid it will be a long journey, we need to rendezvous with a fellow inquisitor of mine. After that we will set out for the heretics stronghold."

"Milo, I want to know what the hell is going on, none of this 'Ill tell you later' Feth" said Gaunt. "I want to know what the mission is, where were going, and what the target is. You told me to pick a sniper, and that means were gunning someone, I want to know who."

Milo stopped and turned to Gaunt. "Ibram, I'm an inquisitor. Your going to be playing by my rules. If this ship gets boarded I cant risk you or Larkin being captured with my plan."

Gaunt was indignant. It took him a moment to remember that Milo was an inquisitor now, and he had to listen to him. Take orders from him. From Milo. 

Soon they arrived at their quarters. Standard barracks by the look at them Depressingly empty. It would be just Gaunt and Larkin. 

Larkin said sarcastically, "Now I feel right at home."

Milo smiled and then left.

Gaunt looked around the room, taking on the details, or lack thereof. There seemed to be no decoration. About 50 bunks protruding from the walls, room for gear under the bunks. Gaunt sat on a bunk. Realizing that there had been no time to bring anything with him. He had his pistol and the sword of Heronimo, but that was it. 

Emperor! The sword of Heronimo Sondar. That weapon had memories in it. Gaunt chastised himself. Old men reminisced. He was not old. Yet.

Larkin had set off after Milo.

"Hey Briny boy, you haven’t given us anything. What are we supposed to do, twiddle our thumbs until you catch up to your inquisitor pall?" Larkin said

Milo shot Larkin a venomous look, and said, "Don’t ever call me that again. I'll send down some crewmen with beddings and food. There is a training hall on the next deck. You may be interested in sharpening your aim."

Gaunt thought Milo was being harsh with Larkin. Briny boy had been a nickname given to Milo by the ghosts. Larkin had been trying to be friendly in his way. The years had hardened The Ghost. 

Larkin and Gaunt went back into the room. They both sat down.

"I feel bad now." Said Larkin, "Here you got me all exited with talk of inquisitors, and now all were doing is twiddling our thumbs, while the others are probably being put in the offensive right now."

Gaunt grimaced "Its true, I wouldn’t trust the judgment of any of the generals on that planet as far as I could throw a bane blade." 

Larkin laughed.

Eventually 2 crewmen arrived with sleeping rolls and food. Gaunt out of lack of a better source asked them where the ship was headed. 

The crewman gave him an annoyed look, and as though it was a crime not to know the destination of a ship responded,

"Marcage"

---

He awoke.

"Julius?" 

"Where am I?"

"Velonica prime."

"What year is it?"

"What?"

"What year is it?"

M42 102, why are you asking that Julius?"

"My name is Robute Guilliman."

---

Well, that’s part 2. Pardon spelling, I'm using my dads POS laptop that only has notepad, so I cant use spell check.

EDIT: I copied this from the web page onto school computer with MS word, so it is at least spell checked now.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice story... So many mistakes though(spelling)... Hehehe...


----------

